# Face With A Name



## liljohn1368 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been on here for over a year now and was just wondering what some of you look like. This is my ugly mug. My wife said that I look like I'm mad at the world. I told her I'm just wondering what a certain pen would look like. (I hate having my picture taken).


----------



## leehljp (Oct 17, 2016)

John,

Great looking photo. I can see that "pen introspective contemplation" on your face! :biggrin:

My mug looks just like my avatar. LOML and I both are told (by friends) that neither one of us looks our age. I always respond that the Japanese know how to keep from aging - its all that raw fish! We ate enough of it - for a long enough!

Great to see other Mississippians posting. How about Dak! You must be a State fan, being that close!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 17, 2016)

My wife is a state fan. That's her alma mater. But I was raised in Alabama sooooo. :biggrin::biggrin:

And it could be the fish. :biggrin:


----------



## qquake (Oct 22, 2016)

This has been done on other forums I visit. I like seeing the faces behind the screen names.


----------



## mecompco (Oct 22, 2016)

My avatar is me, a couple of years ago, with goggles and my skid lid on. The Calabash is there because I was making an avatar for the pipe smokers forum I frequent.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 22, 2016)

My avatar is may picture also. A little older but basically I look the same.


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 25, 2016)

I am at work and this is the only picture I have on my work computer, I use it to mess with other people in my department.  I will email it to them when they are away, and then make it as their desktop wallpaper.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 25, 2016)

Here's me a couple of year back - not wearing a face shield when I should...


----------



## qquake (Oct 25, 2016)

Ouch! Did you get the license number of the truck?


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Boo!!*

One of my side gigs is as an actor for a large haunted attraction in Green Bay.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 25, 2016)

This is a few years back.


----------



## Anglesachse (Oct 25, 2016)

OK, was and is:biggrin:

Life is a B**ch


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2016)

The most-viewed thread ever was Bev Polmanteer's http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/what-do-you-look-like-1-27-06-update-16/

Good to see a fresh one started!


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 26, 2016)

Here is a pic of my Wonderful Wifey and I a couple of years ago!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 27, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Here is a pic of my Wonderful Wifey and I a couple of years ago!



Great view behind you. I live in MS. But I was raised in AL. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TimS124 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's a photo of me from a few years ago while out pursuing another hobby.


----------



## Sataro (Oct 27, 2016)

Cannot remember the occasion but one of the last school functions that I attended before retiring.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 27, 2016)

Anglesachse said:


> OK, was and is:biggrin:
> 
> Life is a B**ch



I bet it still is hard finding that good fitting shirt:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 27, 2016)

jeff said:


> The most-viewed thread ever was Bev Polmanteer's http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/what-do-you-look-like-1-27-06-update-16/
> 
> Good to see a fresh one started!




Oh where has the time gone and all those people???  Just looking through that thread brings back so many memories on this site. I know some of those people are no longer with us but I am sure they are still looking down on us and smiling. When a thread like this comes up I bet you are smiling too Jeff from ear to ear. As well as you should be. You did a great thing 13 years ago. Thanks for the memories and may there be many more added.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 27, 2016)

The reason I did this is. I consider a lot of people on here my friends and I don't even know what they look like. Like you John. I see you on here all the time and I still don't know what you look like.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's one from the end of 2014 doing a peppermill demo.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Oct 27, 2016)

*Pic*



Here I are from about 5 years back...I have aged considerably since then!  If you think that looks bad u should c me now!! lol


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 27, 2016)

southernclay said:


> Here's one from the end of 2014 doing a peppermill demo.



How far are you from Douglas, GA Warren? I have kin people that live there.


----------



## lhowell (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's me and my lovely and very understanding wife getting pictures done for our son's first birthday this past May!


----------



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2016)

liljohn1368 said:


> How far are you from Douglas, GA Warren? I have kin people that live there.



I had to map it, they are S GA about 4.5 hrs. We are about 1 hour north of Atlanta right at the base of the Appalachians.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 27, 2016)

Well.......


----------



## jeff (Oct 27, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > The most-viewed thread ever was Bev Polmanteer's http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/what-do-you-look-like-1-27-06-update-16/
> ...


Thanks, John. I enjoy these threads for exactly that reason. It reminds me how many friendships have started here.


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 27, 2016)

My avatar is recent but here is a photo of my wife and I in 2007. We were known Hansel and Grettle.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 31, 2016)

I,m glad to see the ones that have posted here. But I wish a few more would get involved. Maybe some of the new comers...


----------



## gimpy (Nov 1, 2016)

Me and my two girls.....LOML is taking photo.....


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 2, 2016)

Gimpy, your girls look like they love having their pictures taken.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 2, 2016)

Keep them coming. It just seems like I know a person better if I know what they look like.  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sbwertz (Nov 3, 2016)

Old gray haired granny!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 3, 2016)

Afraid to put my photo here. They way I have gotten attacked the last couple days they may send a search party with a scope.


----------



## BKelley (Nov 3, 2016)

What you see is what you get!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 3, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Afraid to put my photo here. They way I have gotten attacked the last couple days they may send a search party with a scope.





Once they get to know you though.... Wait don't put it up they may send a search party with a scope.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 3, 2016)

liljohn1368 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Afraid to put my photo here. They way I have gotten attacked the last couple days they may send a search party with a scope.
> ...



Been here for 11 years and seen them come and go. Not many stick around that long. So I have dodged many bullets so will keep the photos to myself. :ghost::ghost:


----------

